# Advise on cutting 595 E-Post



## vilter (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone willing to share a few good practical tips on cutting a 595 E-Post?

I've read through the manual, but am looking for some "lessons-learned" from first hand experience before I bring out the saw.

Thanks.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Measure it about fifty times then cut. The old addage of measure twice cut once doesn't work here.:thumbsup:


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I measured my current set up allowed for the spacers then broke out this:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

:cornut:


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

*careful with cutting spacer*

Like the others I took my measurements from my other bikes and used this as a starting point, then added 5mm for messup factor, cut and then rode around just to make sure before recutting to a shorter length.
I now only use a 3mm spacer on top of what I cut so was quite close.

tips wise I would advise you to be absolutley 110% that you are happy with your saddle and shoe system before doing this, the difference between a selle italia slr and a fizik aliante added to the difference between speedplay and another higher pedal setup could make you cry. I have been using keo's and a slr for ages now and have tried the other systems which I find good for recreation but not very race orientated (ie light).

second advice, The ali cutting guide they give you to use marks the paintwork so rub the inside of it down first and do it up with the minimum of force, any cutting waste should be removed before removing the guide as you may have scratches.

third: remove cutting guide, turn upside down and align to lowest point of cut level, use this as a flat plane to file the carbon so it is completely level. The first time I didn't do this and my rubber spacers kept squeezing out as the pressure on them wasn't even.

four: don't worry too much, it's just like your forks.

hope you enjoy it , it is a wicked ride.

Drum


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I was thinking that just getting a 585 took away all the potential agony I see most of the manufacturers showing integrated seatposts. Seems like a hammer looking for a nail.....


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Dead easy process, mesure...cut, only start at your highest riding height and slowly work down in 5mm increaments, ive cut mine now...4 times. Good tip, with all the spare tube that you cut from your frame measure your spacers from this piece, wet and dry them and hey presto, they match your frame perfectly unlike the matt black ones look provide you with.


----------

